# gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r4 many problems

## DArtagnan

OK,

I see a lot of problems in this forum about this kernel version, and personaly i have problems with it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is example only for: insmod ppp* but it can not load the others too. 
> 
> Script started on Fri May 10 03:04:30 2002 
> ...

 

So i think will be better to install the VANILA kernel version.

What do you say?

Pacman

----------

## LaSAR

it compiles fine here but breaks my usbmouse

so im staying with vanilla until this gets sorted out

----------

## Uranus

yeah I had loads of problems with r4 (check the "Kernel Panic: attempted to kill init" thread), but vanilla works fine for me

----------

## Scandium

Compiles fine, USB mouse and everything else is working...

Seems like I am lucky  :Wink: 

----------

## Guest

well i juist got my system back up with vanilla sources and it came up no problem...witht he last attempt of the gentoo-r4 my etho module loaded but the netmount failed and the promise ide controller i have would cause the boot process to hang and give me a lost interrupt over and over....everything being the same except the kernel ...ie vanilla not gentoo its all good in the hood now...i am sticking with the releases from kernel.org

----------

## handsomepete

I haven't had any problems yet, but I run a pretty neutered kernel (basically just network, sound, fb, and file systems loaded).  That low latency patch seems to actually slow things down on my system, though (at least emerge), but it could be my imagination...

----------

## Guest

i just started kde for the first time on this install...nvidia drivers emerged correctly using the vanilla sources and everthing is just sweet...i think its good that they try to optimize a  kernel for their distro but with the amount of time emerge takes to get things up and going i just assume to not be the guinie pig....this is now running on a promise tx2 strait ide controller with LSR raid0....i am leaving it alone...lol

----------

## AutoBot

Did you ever get your issue resolved pacman ?

----------

## sharper56

I'm having problems with kernel panics during boot, on my dual 1700 system. With vanilla-sources it works without a hitch.

----------

## sibn

appears to work fine, no binary modules appear to work (vmware, opensound, etc).

Not useful to me in that state.   :Smile: 

----------

## DArtagnan

Now another problem:

During the boot it loads the module eepro100 just fine ( no errors )

But: when it tryes to bringup the eth0 the computer craches ( freeze ) so i'm forced to reboot using the power button.

Then i boot with the cd , just move the net.eth0 to another place to skip the bring process and then reboot again.

As root i try to run:

# ifconfig eth0 {ip} netmask {netmask}

and the computer freeze again...

I compiled the kernel 4~5 times and i got the same shit...

Any idea?

----------

## JefP@@

here it compiles & worx ... the only strange thing : I get a lot of log mssgs. All about Preemptive_count smth ... I tried to compile it whithout the preemptive option, but compilation failed. So I installed a common linux kernel & patched it with preemptive thing  :Wink:  Now everything working just fine ...

----------

## arkane

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> i think its good that they try to optimize a  kernel for their distro but with the amount of time emerge takes to get things up and going i just assume to not be the guinie pig....

 

They use -ac patches, so it's not anything untested.

----------

